# Just started last night... I already have concerns and complaints



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

So I did a bit of a short run last night to see how driving for uber may or may not work for me.
Three trips. Two less than 4 miles, one little less than 20. 
Suddenly I have a three star rating and no clue what I did to warrent it. I get the feeling that the star rating is abused. First passenger bragged how uber takes care of riders by giving free rides to riders who leave less than 5 stars.
Second rider had me piggy back into a gated community for a party. 
Third was drunk and complained I wasn't "Nate" his usual uber driver. 
So my question is... How do you recover and avoid this? I'm about to give up before I started.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Give up before you get started.


----------



## bart2puck (Jul 26, 2015)

dont worry to much about ratings. be a normal driver, who drives safely and provide conversation if wanted. your rating will be fine.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

If its a losing endevor, it would be best to not continue losing.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Contract uber. See what they can do for you.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

bart2puck said:


> dont worry to much about ratings. be a normal driver, who drives safely and provide conversation if wanted. your rating will be fine.


Well they (uber) stressed so much about not falling below a 4* or you may not be able to drive. 
Just wondering if I got unlucky or if this is what riders do for free rides


----------



## bart2puck (Jul 26, 2015)

Im about ~200 rides, and i do nothing special.

- clean car
- open the door for them from the inside (reach back and open, i never get out of my car unless at airport)

- "what kind of music do you want to listen to?"
- "need to borrow my charger?"
- general conversation and safe driving, i'm at a 4.9.

I dont think the free ride thing is true. i could be wrong but i doubt it.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

bart2puck said:


> - clean car
> - open the door for them from the inside (reach back and open, i never get out of my car unless at airport)
> 
> - "what kind of music do you want to listen to?"
> ...


I'd replace open doors (Other than for seniors, the injured or mothers with a young child) with, Be Positive.

But other than that, don't sweat it.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

bart2puck said:


> Im about ~200 rides, and i do nothing special.
> 
> - clean car
> - open the door for them from the inside (reach back and open, i never get out of my car unless at airport)
> ...


Yeah, you hear a lot about free water and stuff. I don't really want to go down that road. I am a people person (which is one reason I thought this uber thing would work) and am not shy. Car is clean, I febreeze between rides because the passengers can stink. Idk. 
I will say I don't know our downtown that well. I use the GPS. Still, someone left one star for that? 
I really wish to get a rider base and driver referrals out here where I am (about 20 minutes outside the city) to do some weekday work. Long shot, I know.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, the water thing isn't a big deal to me. $2 for 16 12-oz bottles ain't gonna break me. The drunk crowd really appreciates it. I don't know this for 100% sure, and perhaps different markets are different, but I don't think they start threatening deactivation until about 500 rides.

I always use GPS so they know I'm not scamming them.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> Honestly, the water thing isn't a big deal to me. $2 for 16 12-oz bottles ain't gonna break me. The drunk crowd really appreciates it. I don't know this for 100% sure, and perhaps different markets are different, but I don't think they start threatening deactivation until about 500 rides.
> 
> I always use GPS so they know I'm not scamming them.


That makes me feel better about using it. Two of the three were like, "you don't know where it is? People party there all the time" and "don't you drive to this place often" 
I just don't want to tote around water, to be honest. I drive a Mazda 3 and to keep a cooler in the back would take storage room if someone needed it. 
Call me crazy but getting them picked up quick and getting them there fast and safe should be enough.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

They are Vols fans. Not your fault. (Sorry bad joke... Go Dawgs!)

Football season is upon us! First 2 Saturdays for the Vols will be good money. 3rd week sucks. Then six straight weeks of good match-ups. Even in the burbs you should be getting pings from any restaurant with beers and flat-screens.

Idk how you would create a rider base. The riders I've had more than once seem to be b/c 1- we live near each other 2- they need a ride at some obscure time I happen to be on.

If this is your only job... research what you really want to do between trips. Refine your cover letter and resume.

If this is a side job... research what you really want to do between trips. Refine your cover letter and resume. 

Most of all.. be positive. That $50 trip or $20 tip is only a ping away.

Hhmm, working on the resume and cover, probably makes the most sense though.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> They are Vols fans. Not your fault. (Sorry bad joke... Go Dawgs!)
> 
> Football season is upon us! First 2 Saturdays for the Vols will be good money. 3rd week sucks. Then six straight weeks of good match-ups. Even in the burbs you should be getting pings from any restaurant with beers and flat-screens.
> 
> ...


So are you saying I should work on my resume? Lol

No harm on the vols comment... Not a football fan. Though I thought decking my ride out on ugly orange and white would help.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> I just don't want to tote around water, to be honest. I drive a Mazda 3 and to keep a cooler in the back would take storage room if someone needed it.
> Call me crazy but getting them picked up quick and getting them there fast and safe should be enough.


Enough for 4*, for sure, which, unfortunately is Uber for failure. It should be a three point scale: Didn't meet expectations, met expectations, and exceeded expectations. You get threatened when your rolling average drops below meets expectations. But that's not how it works, and riders don't understand that.

As for water, I don't chill it. Room temp is ok for most.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Did you think just because passengers are using app makes being a cheap taxi driver glamorous? Did you even call your insurance company and get the ok to dive? You are putting your life at risk for pennies.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

ijs... gotta have a plan and an exit strategy lol

Honestly, the way SEC fans are... that ugly Orange and White might be a benefit. I'm a Dawg in Gator land. I'd have 1 Star rating week one if I were to do that. 

And Jim is right... I don't know the number, but they aren't sweating your rating till at least 100 rides, or maybe 500. Not sure. Either way, first week, don't worry yourself. 

Water is cheap enough, I agree. I just don't do it. I will let them charge their phones. Even had a rider who let me use his cord, when I left the house without my own.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Did you think just because passengers are using app makes being a cheap taxi driver glamorous? Did you even call your insurance company and get the ok to dive? You are putting your life at risk for pennies.


Glamorous? Ha! No. I'm just trying to feed my family while going to school. Few places pay well and allow you to make your schedule. Uber may not be the place either.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't get the whole charging thing. Most rides can't even charge their phone 1%...


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> ijs... gotta have a plan and an exit strategy lol
> 
> Honestly, the way SEC fans are... that ugly Orange and White might be a benefit. I'm a Dawg in Gator land. I'd have 1 Star rating week one if I were to do that.
> 
> ...


That is something I needed myself... A power cord. Good point.

Speaking of, how much data does the app tend to use? That's another expense that should be subtracted from "earnings".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> That is something I needed myself... A power cord. Good point.
> 
> Speaking of, how much data does the app tend to use? That's another expense that should be subtracted from "earnings".


Heck...you're not exactly streaming video here. Ymmv. Send a *data# or whatever you're carrier uses before and after a shift.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

I just don't drive drunks... head to the house NLT 10:00pm...keeps the hassle and aggravation to a minimum


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh definitely, a power cord and a mount for the phone/tablet if you don't already have one.

I have no idea on the data. Can't be any more than my kids playing minecraft on my phone


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> Heck...you're not exactly streaming video here. Ymmv. Send a *data# or whatever you're carrier uses before and after a shift.


Ha-ha... This is true but I even want to know how much wear I will be putting on my tires. I ran a paper route last fall and found I was in the hole $200 after being paid $2000 a month. Why? Taxes, gas, breaks (stopping to pitch papers ran my breaks out twice in two months I did it), tires, and even factored in coffee I wouldn't have had if I wasn't driving all night. It was a losing endeavor. Only they don't let you just walk away... You have to find a replacement or your stuck. Agh!


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> I just don't drive drunks... head to the house NLT 10:00pm...keeps the hassle and aggravation to a minimum


Exactly my thoughts as well


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Oh definitely, a power cord and a mount for the phone/tablet if you don't already have one.
> 
> I have no idea on the data. Can't be any more than my kids playing minecraft on my phone


Well I have a 10g plan and got the message I went over. I think it is the other phone on the plan that will hurt me.... They like to stream Netflix while driving home from work.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds like you are certainly Uber ready!


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> That makes me feel better about using it. Two of the three were like, "you don't know where it is? People party there all the time" and "don't you drive to this place often"
> I just don't want to tote around water, to be honest. I drive a Mazda 3 and to keep a cooler in the back would take storage room if someone needed it.
> Call me crazy but getting them picked up quick and getting them there fast and safe should be enough.


The water expense is minimal $2.00 for a 12 pack of the tiny bottles and it lasts for 2 weeks. People seem to appreciate it, even if they don't use it (which most don't). I don't think it is a big deal to have it, the wear and tear on my car gives me more pause than the few dollars that I spend on water, candy and gum which does not total more than $7.00 per month, if that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bart2puck said:


> Im about ~200 rides, and i do nothing special.
> 
> - clean car
> - open the door for them from the inside (reach back and open, i never get out of my car unless at airport)
> .


 you must have long arms. Plus i would break something in body body stretching it to do that all the time



JimS said:


> Honestly, the water thing isn't a big deal to me. $2 for 16 12-oz bottles ain't gonna break me..





Courtney2010 said:


> The water expense is minimal $2.00 for a 12 pack of the tiny bottles and it lasts for 2 weeks. .


how do yall keep them cold?

will yall offer them hot chocolate in the winter?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't keep them cold. I keep them room temp. At 75-degrees or so in an air conditioned car, it beats the heat from coming in from outside. I learned this on Amtrak - they give all their sleeping car passengers tiny water bottles. Same in some hotel rooms. Some may put it on ice, but many drink at room temp.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> So I did a bit of a short run last night to see how driving for uber may or may not work for me.
> Three trips. Two less than 4 miles, one little less than 20.
> Suddenly I have a three star rating and no clue what I did to warrent it. I get the feeling that the star rating is abused. First passenger bragged how uber takes care of riders by giving free rides to riders who leave less than 5 stars.
> Second rider had me piggy back into a gated community for a party.
> ...


FWIW I had a freak-out panic attack not long ago about my ratings dropping. I am back up to a 4.8 now I think. Do not sweat the ratings and here are some honest tips regarding the Knoxville market.
1. Be nice and greet everyone with a smile.
2. Go to the dollar tree and spend a dollar on a big bag of mints, offer the riders mints.
3. Always assume a rider will be nice. If you start a ride with a grumpy attitude and a chip on your shoulder the riders will pick up on that and respond in kind. I know it can be hard after a shitty rider, but try your best to be positive.
4. Do not get discouraged by shit you read here. Some people are just here to troll and will ***** about anything. Having said that, when you have a shitty ride ***** about it here. It can be very therapeutic to rant here.
5. Read the first sentence of number 5 again.
6.Track your costs and what you are making, Uber is overly optimistic on what money you are making. Be honest with yourself on expectations and what your time is worth.
7. Until you get your legs a bit, try not to work too late on the weekend. A little earlier in the evening you can park a little further west and you might get some pings in Cherokee, Bearden. It's a nice break from drunk college kids.
8. Do not let riders just take over the car. If these kids think they can take charge they will. Be firm but be nice. No more than 4 guys in the car, no screaming, no eating or drinking in the car, no hanging out the window or any of that bullshit. If they will not comply. cancel the trip and drive away.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you must have long arms. Plus i would break something in body body stretching it to do that all the time
> 
> how do yall keep them cold?
> 
> will yall offer them hot chocolate in the winter?


I have a small cooler in my trunk but I don't go crazy about keeping it cold it really just more to keep it from getting hot.

Regrettably...there will be no hot chocolate, which unlike water, candy and gum is not low maintenance or low cost. I don't think that was a serious question but figured I'd state my position anyway.



Bart McCoy said:


> you must have long arms. Plus i would break something in body body stretching it to do that all the time
> 
> how do yall keep them cold?
> 
> will yall offer them hot chocolate in the winter?


----------



## antiuber$ (Aug 14, 2015)

I give my pax live stock prices. When the market is up I get good tips. When it's down I lie.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

marty said:


> FWIW I had a freak-out panic attack not long ago about my ratings dropping. I am back up to a 4.8 now I think. Do not sweat the ratings and here are some honest tips regarding the Knoxville market.
> 1. Be nice and greet everyone with a smile.
> 2. Go to the dollar tree and spend a dollar on a big bag of mints, offer the riders mints.
> 3. Always assume a rider will be nice. If you start a ride with a grumpy attitude and a chip on your shoulder the riders will pick up on that and respond in kind. I know it can be hard after a shitty rider, but try your best to be positive.
> ...


I'm stuck on #5.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

antiuber$ said:


> I give my pax live stock prices. When the market is up I get good tips. When it's down I lie.


How's that working for you this week?


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Quite before your car gets ****ed


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

marty said:


> FWIW I had a freak-out panic attack not long ago about my ratings dropping. I am back up to a 4.8 now I think. Do not sweat the ratings and here are some honest tips regarding the Knoxville market.
> 1. Be nice and greet everyone with a smile.
> 2. Go to the dollar tree and spend a dollar on a big bag of mints, offer the riders mints.
> 3. Always assume a rider will be nice. If you start a ride with a grumpy attitude and a chip on your shoulder the riders will pick up on that and respond in kind. I know it can be hard after a shitty rider, but try your best to be positive.
> ...


This really helps Marty... I was starting to worry that drunk college kids were all there was in ktown.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

mikeuberman123 said:


> Quite before your car gets ****ed


Yeah I experienced that with a paper route I had. $2000 a month guarantee and all of it went to supplies, gas, taxes, tires, breaks, and my car has an issue coming out of park now at times. Minor inconvenience, but I seen first hand what "wear and tear" can really mean.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I try to get offline before the bars close, I miss some of the peak $ but I work during the day and rarely have the energy to stay out past 2 am. I have taken maybe 200 rides so far and two of them were dicks. one was weird and socially awkward. The others were generally polite and respectful.

Some of these kids are just spoiled brats used to getting what they want, it is your car you do not have to indulge them. They are not renting a prom limo, they are offering you a dollar and some change per mile for a safe basic ride. It is still your car and your rules, never forget that.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

bart2puck said:


> dont worry to much about ratings. be a normal driver, who drives safely and provide conversation if wanted. your rating will be fine.


Bart's got it right, don't worry about ratings too much. Sounds like you got a couple of turds right off the bat which is unfortunate, but that will change. Though admittedly driving during late evening/bar times, while higher demand, is more challenging and your ratings take a bit of a hit than driving during the day or early evening. Generally if you get people to where they're going and you and your ride are pleasant then you'll get 4s and 5s which should keep you in good graces with Uber.

I don't provide water, snacks, any of that stuff. More garbage to clean up in between trips. I don't open doors (though I would if I saw someone struggling). I use GPS even if I know where I'm going so the passenger doesn't feel like I'm ripping them off. Plus it gets you around any traffic jams ahead on an otherwise normal route. If someone ever questions why you're using GPS tell them exactly that answer. If passenger tells you to take a route differing from GPS follow theirs, it's their dime if it takes longer after all. I do help load, though that's mainly to ensure my interior or bumper paint doesn't get dinged up. Spare phone chargers are a nice touch but make sure you're responsible for loaning them out and getting them back otherwise they will disappear quickly (I learned that the hard way).

Also a note about football. I just got some statistical data from local Uber office about demand during home games here at UW (go Badgers!). Apparently, and interestingly, demand is concentrated in the 3 hours prior to kick off. Post game demand is still higher but more spread out for rest of the day. Not sure if that same thing rings true for all college games with massive partying crowds but perhaps keep it in mind and test that out


----------



## KnoxMediation (Aug 26, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> This really helps Marty... I was starting to worry that drunk college kids were all there was in ktown.


The majority of my rides have been just that, "drunk college kids" in Knoxville

When I first started, I would let them pile 6 people in my backseat because I didn't want to make anyone mad or lose the business. Now, I tell them immediately, 3 in the back and 1 in the front. Most folks are extremely nice and want to make conversation.

Unfortunately, most of my rides are from campus to Market Square or the old city. Or from campus to the strip, which is like 2 blocks.

What makes it worth it is when I get trips from the Old City to West Knoxville or vice versa.

One guy did heave in my front passenger seat and floorboard 2 weekends ago. I was livid, only because I was constantly asking him if he was going to chunk...and he kept saying no. His 3 friends in the back were screwing with him mentally the entire trip, which made things worse. I have a bucket in the trunk I give to people if they say they might get sick, I should have done a better job of reading this clown and the way he looked. It was 3:30 am.

However, I took pics and emailed them to Uber. They put an extra $200 buck on my paycheck the next morning....which eased the pain.

It's a weekend gig for me, so I am using what I make to raise a teenager. I am happy with whatever I end up making.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I've not had a puker yet. When they ask I tell them its a $300 minimum charge. A bucket would be a good idea though. Excellent idea. 
Yes the market square back to Farragut is an excellent run


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Best advice . quit now


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

I read all the recent replies but seeing as they are so many, here is one large reply... Lol

Being that I am female, my wife (no, not a typo) is not too comfortable with me doing this late into the night. Seems Knoxville is basicly a party only kinda town. Though I did have that one trip to the airport which I'd do those all day. 
She is pushing for me to just not do it. She thinks (and probably right) when I file my taxes I'll be so livid I'll never touch the app again. 
That said, I dropped her off at work near downtown and I'm sitting here now waiting on pings... Nothing. Sigh.


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

Still nothing, and I moved closer to campus.... How does this work? Am I not getting pings because of the three stars? Surely someone needed a ride by now. Been at it 2.5 hours!


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> Still nothing, and I moved closer to campus.... How does this work? Am I not getting pings because of the three stars? Surely someone needed a ride by now. Been at it 2.5 hours!


It's been slow tonight I've only had three rides and had to cancel one because they were over capacity


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I managed to get a lot of obnoxious riders from the 1800 block of Lake Avenue last night for some reason

I'm hoping we might get some adults wanting to leave Market Square in the next hour or so.

Things should start picking up a bit after 10 I guess


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

I got two rides... Working bearden. My hopes is for people wanting to go downtown from further than just campus


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> I got two rides... Working bearden. My hopes is for people wanting to go downtown from further than just campus


Awesome good rides??


----------



## tatercakes (Aug 23, 2015)

Well people are much better tonight... Pay is "eh"


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome. If they start getting obnoxious just get off the road its not worth it to ruin your night.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

tatercakes said:


> Call me crazy but getting them picked up quick and getting them there fast and safe should be enough.


you'd think. truth is, these cheap assholes want a red carpet rolled out for them at their front door. 5 star serice at motel 6 rates is what they're after.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

the best advice i can give ratings wise though, is not to trust their pin drop for an actual location. call or text to get their exact location. you show up 1 house away they'll dock you 2 stars from the get-go.


----------

